# muskrat colony traps



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

I am new to trapping,and i want to start with a muskrat colony trap.In minnesota do i have to label my cage traps with my information,like you do with leg hold traps.Any other help would be great.


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes.


----------

